# Prairie M11 body panels.



## prairiedog (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all, anyone know where I can can find body panels for an 1994 M11 Prairie. Particularly sills, bonnets, doors etc. I beleive this vehicle was also called an Axxess in America.:newbie:


----------



## 810_Man (May 26, 2021)

The panels for Prairie are almost impossible to find. I revived this necro thread, because I was also looking for the sills for the same car (89/90 Prairie.)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

810_Man said:


> The panels for Prairie are almost impossible to find. I revived this necro thread, because I was also looking for the sills for the same car (89/90 Prairie.)


In the USA, it was called the Nissan Axxess and they are super-rare over here, too. They were only available for two, maybe three, years. I wish you luck!


----------

